# I have a sick girl today



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella woke me up at 3:00 this morning. I didn't think much of it at first since it's something we've gone through before. We sat up together awhile and I tried to get a little Pepto Bismol in her. She had a couple of tiny treats. That probably wasn't the best idea but I did it cause she acts hungry. She's been trembling since about 7:00 and she's only content when someone is holding her. I know I can't get in touch with my vet today and not sure if I can even find one at all. Pray that she starts to feel better soon because she really has me worried.


*Update*: She's getting worse so I'm taking her to the emergency clinic. Here's hoping they can find what's wrong and help her.

Update #2: I took her to the vet and he looked over her really well and came up with nothing. Her temp was fine, he checked her gums, felt around her stomach and everything else is escaping my mind at the moment. He suggested maybe she's picking up on my stress but I disagree. Something is not right and I can't tell you how worried I am. Emotionally this is draining cause I see how sick she is and I don't know how to help her. He gave her a shot of Reglan and told me not to feed her today. Since we got home her symptoms seem worse. She panting more and running around trying to hide under things. She's also whining which is like a stab in the heart to hear. I'm at a complete loss of what to do at this point....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. Wasn't Bella just sick a few weeks ago? Do you have an ER vet closeby in case it can't wait until tomorrow? [attachment=48523:getwell.gif]


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh no poor bella! I now that is so upsetting for you. Hopefully you can get hold of someone. We are praying for the little cutie!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh no, I hope Miss Bella is feeling better soon!

Josella says: I will change my name for Bella to feel better!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh no!!! :OMG!: I really hope she feels better soon.  {{{{{Hugs}}}}} :Flowers 2: Please keep us posted and I will keep her in my prayers. rayer: 

Bellwa, thwis is Daisy. Plwease gets bettwer soon. I dosn'ts likes it when my frwends gets sicks. :smcry: I will prways for yous too.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Prayers for little Bella rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh no, Bella get well real quick, so mommy can stop worrying.
Lots of licks from your friend Bogie.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 15 2009, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726847


> Oh, dear. Wasn't Bella just sick a few weeks ago? Do you have an ER vet closeby in case it can't wait until tomorrow? [attachment=48523:getwell.gif][/B]


Yeah, this is different. Before she would throw up and go back to her old self. Today she really isn't herself. There is an emergency animal hospital but I hope I don't have to take her there because I haven't heard very good things about them. I'm watching her every move very closely and I'll go in a second if she worsens.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Poor baby, I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Bella!!! Hope it's just a little gas in her tummy and that she feels better soon!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no, a sick baby on the week-end is never a good thing. I hope she is feeling better soon. Please keep us posted....sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh no, Bella get well real quick, so mommy can stop worrying.
Lots of licks from your friend Bogie.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope she feels better real soon!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She really has me worried. She's never acted this way before. I called around and my only options are Banfield and the emergency clinic with a bad rep. I'm not even able to think clearly at this point. What would you do in my position?

Never mind, I called Banfield and they said I'd have to take her to the emergency clinic.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

is there another er facility or specialty hospital you can go to in your area as sounds like she does not feel well -- will she eat if you boil chicken and rice? What happened when she woke up this morning? Has she been bile acid tested ever?


QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 15 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726860


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 15 2009, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726847





> Oh, dear. Wasn't Bella just sick a few weeks ago? Do you have an ER vet closeby in case it can't wait until tomorrow? [attachment=48523:getwell.gif][/B]


Yeah, this is different. Before she would throw up and go back to her old self. Today she really isn't herself. There is an emergency animal hospital but I hope I don't have to take her there because I haven't heard very good things about them. I'm watching her every move very closely and I'll go in a second if she worsens.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i would drive further is there anything further out? 


QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 15 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726887


> She really has me worried. She's never acted this way before. I called around and my only options are Banfield and the emergency clinic with a bad rep. I'm not even able to think clearly at this point. What would you do in my position?[/B]


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Poor sweet Bella - I'm so sorry she's not feeling well.  I pray all she has is a little bit of an upset tummy, and that it is nothing serious. Hope she feels better right away. Please keep us updated as you're able to. :grouphug:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Poor Bella, it is so hard when they are sick.  :grouphug: Seeing as you don't have many choices of where to take her, I would just go with my gut. I know having to take her to a place that has a bad rep may not be your first choice, but if they can help her to feel better, maybe that would be the best choice? I say go with your gut, you know better than anyone what is best for your sweet little Bella. Sorry I couldn't be more help, I hope she starts feeling better soon!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Bella's sick?  Is Pepto Bismol OK to give dogs? I know Pepcid AC is... I certainly hope it's not serious. Maybe that ER would be able to help - eventhough it has a poor rep.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 15 2009, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726888


> is there another er facility or specialty hospital you can go to in your area as sounds like she does not feel well -- will she eat if you boil chicken and rice? What happened when she woke up this morning? Has she been bile acid tested ever?
> 
> 
> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 15 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726860





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 15 2009, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726847





> Oh, dear. Wasn't Bella just sick a few weeks ago? Do you have an ER vet closeby in case it can't wait until tomorrow? [attachment=48523:getwell.gif][/B]


Yeah, this is different. Before she would throw up and go back to her old self. Today she really isn't herself. There is an emergency animal hospital but I hope I don't have to take her there because I haven't heard very good things about them. I'm watching her every move very closely and I'll go in a second if she worsens.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


Nope, there's nothing else here. They all refer back to the same clinic. I boiled an egg and she about attacked me for it so I gave her a tiny bite. Her appetite seems fine. She's trembling constantly and occasionally starts panting. To me she feels really hot and her heart seems to be beating pretty hard.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope this is nothing but I think I'd go ahead and go to the Emergency Vet if that's the only option. Its so scary when they feel bad and are in pain. Please keep us posted.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Panting can be a sign of pain and trembling means she is scared and nervous  has she pooped and pee'd? 


QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 15 2009, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726899


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 15 2009, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726888





> is there another er facility or specialty hospital you can go to in your area as sounds like she does not feel well -- will she eat if you boil chicken and rice? What happened when she woke up this morning? Has she been bile acid tested ever?
> 
> 
> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 15 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726860





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 15 2009, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726847





> Oh, dear. Wasn't Bella just sick a few weeks ago? Do you have an ER vet closeby in case it can't wait until tomorrow? [attachment=48523:getwell.gif][/B]


Yeah, this is different. Before she would throw up and go back to her old self. Today she really isn't herself. There is an emergency animal hospital but I hope I don't have to take her there because I haven't heard very good things about them. I'm watching her every move very closely and I'll go in a second if she worsens.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


Nope, there's nothing else here. They all refer back to the same clinic. I boiled an egg and she about attacked me for it so I gave her a tiny bite. Her appetite seems fine. She's trembling constantly and occasionally starts panting. To me she feels really hot and her heart seems to be beating pretty hard.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm glad you're taking her to the emergency clinic. I hope they find what it is, fix it and its nothing serious. I have my fingers crossed and prayers for you and Bella.
Please let us know how she's doing as soon as you can.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm just seeing this post now and I'm guessing you're at the emergency clinic right now. I'll say a prayer for little Bella rayer: I hope it's nothing too serious.....


:grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just saw this thread..........so sorry about Bella. What about your regular vet.....can you not call him at home to ask what to do?? I hope she is better soon. I will pray for her! Please keep us updated!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
let us know how it goes. I am sorry Bella isn't feeling like herself.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm just seeing this too. I hope little Bella will be ok. Please keep us posted.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Poor baby girl! Saying some prayers for her right now - thinking of you......


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Saying prayers for Bella - hopefully it is nothing serious. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little Bella, I hope it's not serious. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm glad you are taking her to the ER clinic. Please update us as soon as you can. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Praying for you and sweet Bella!!!! I hope it's nothing serious!!!! Keep us updated!!! :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts for your Bella !!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just seeing this. I hope Bella has been helped by now and it is nothing serious. I'm so glad you took her to the ER. rayer: rayer: rayer: Please let us know how she is when you can, Angelyn. I will be praying for sweet Bella and for you.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

He didn't do any blood work?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 15 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726844


> Bella woke me up at 3:00 this morning. I didn't think much of it at first since it's something we've gone through before. We sat up together awhile and I tried to get a little Pepto Bismol in her. She had a couple of tiny treats. That probably wasn't the best idea but I did it cause she acts hungry. She's been trembling since about 7:00 and she's only content when someone is holding her. I know I can't get in touch with my vet today and not sure if I can even find one at all. Pray that she starts to feel better soon because she really has me worried.
> 
> 
> *Update*: She's getting worse so I'm taking her to the emergency clinic. Here's hoping they can find what's wrong and help her.
> ...


This is awful for you and Bella. Is there no way you can call your vet at home? I know this is grabbing for straws but it is worth a try.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm going to clutch at straws too - do you have a university nearby? Our university has a vet clinic, which have staff on site 24/7. Just a thought.

Hope you can get to the bottom of this, I can only imagine how stressful it must be for you


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I hope the er can find the problem and fix it.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 15 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727094


> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 15 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726844





> Bella woke me up at 3:00 this morning. I didn't think much of it at first since it's something we've gone through before. We sat up together awhile and I tried to get a little Pepto Bismol in her. She had a couple of tiny treats. That probably wasn't the best idea but I did it cause she acts hungry. She's been trembling since about 7:00 and she's only content when someone is holding her. I know I can't get in touch with my vet today and not sure if I can even find one at all. Pray that she starts to feel better soon because she really has me worried.
> 
> 
> *Update*: She's getting worse so I'm taking her to the emergency clinic. Here's hoping they can find what's wrong and help her.
> ...


This is awful for you and Bella. Is there no way you can call your vet at home? I know this is grabbing for straws but it is worth a try.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The vet she's been seeing is still new to us. We've only been there twice and neither time did it occur to me to ask what to do in an emergency. Live and learn I guess, but boy have I learned that lesson today.


QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Feb 15 2009, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727099


> I'm going to clutch at straws too - do you have a university nearby? Our university has a vet clinic, which have staff on site 24/7. Just a thought.
> 
> Hope you can get to the bottom of this, I can only imagine how stressful it must be for you[/B]


Our state has a really good university, unfortunately they're about 3 hrs. away from me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ugg!! you're right, it sounds like your emergency vet sucks.

I wish I had some magical advice for you. I hope Bella calms down and takes a nap, maybe she'll feel better. Tomorrow can't get here soon enough!



:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Angelyn - just seeing this now and I'm so sorry! Poor Bella :wub: ! Have you tried to PM Dr. Jaimie? She might be able to advise you. I
hope it's not serious - maybe just a little bug she picked up? Please let us know what the ER vet says!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Poor Bella! I am so sorry. I hope she starts feeling better soon. I'll be praying for both of you. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry the vet didn't do anything for poor Bella. [attachment=48575:big_hug.gif]


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

From what you said, nothing was done to get a look at what's going on inside her - no blood work, no x-ray - go back there, be assertive - let them know you want blood work done and an x-ray. Don't let them blow you off. :angry: The pics you took this morning...she doesn't look well. If she's whining, she's hurting. Go give it another shot. :hugging: rayer:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

That poor baby. I don't have any ideas either. The trembling could be from pain, or from nausea. It does sound like she is iin pain somewhere. Has she thrown up? Any diarrhea?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Gosh, I am so sorry. I can't believe that darn ER vet. I agree with Maggie...why didn't they do blood work.

I am so so so so sorry. Do you think she would eat some skinless boiled chicken and rice?

Saying huge prayers for you and sweet baby girl Bella.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 15 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727118


> From what you said, nothing was done to get a look at what's going on inside her - no blood work, no x-ray - go back there, be assertive - let them know you want blood work done and an x-ray. Don't let them blow you off. :angry: The pics you took this morning...she doesn't look well. If she's whining, she's hurting. Go give it another shot. :hugging: rayer:[/B]



OOPS! :embarrassed: you didn't take pics - Bianca's sick too  Please go back to the ER...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 15 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727118


> From what you said, nothing was done to get a look at what's going on inside her - no blood work, no x-ray - go back there, be assertive - let them know you want blood work done and an x-ray. Don't let them blow you off. :angry: The pics you took this morning...she doesn't look well. If she's whining, she's hurting. Go give it another shot. :hugging: rayer:[/B]


I agree - you know your sweet pup better than they do and you know when something is wrong. I'm sure you did this but does your regular vet have "in case of emergency" on his/her answering machine? Maybe there's another way to reach him.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

No blood work? No x-rays? So frustrating.
I am so sorry - you have no answers. I'm sorry you didn't get any answers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am just reading this. 

I'm wondering if your vet's office has voicemails, so that you can contact your vet that way. If not, they should have referrals for after office hours.

I'm praying that Bella isn't suffering from anything serious. I know how scary it is when our babies don't feel well. 

Hugs and prayers for Bella and you, Angelyn. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I hope little Bella is feeling better.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Feb 15 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727183


> I am just reading this.
> 
> I'm wondering if your vet's office has voicemails, so that you can contact your vet that way. If not, they should have referrals for after office hours.
> 
> ...


I agree. I'd call the office number and see what the message says. There may be numbers to call in case of emergency. I'm so sorry Bella is going through this. I know it's hard to know your baby doesn't feel well and you can't help her. I'll be praying for her and you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm really shocked the ER didn't do any blood work!! As someone asked and sorry if I missed your answer..but how is her eating and drinking and as important the peeing/pooping? 
Wonder if her tummy is at all 'hard' or do you hear any gurgling sounds? Does she mind you gently feeling on her tummy?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Gosh, I don't have any answers, but I hope Bella is better.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I hope Bella's doing better now. Looks like you'll have to lay down the law with the e-vet.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope that Bella starts getting better!!!! Still praying for both of you!!!! :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: Thanks for the updates!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Just checking in for an update on sweet little Bella. I hope she's feeling better and nothing serious is wrong. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 15 2009, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727218


> I'm really shocked the ER didn't do any blood work!! As someone asked and sorry if I missed your answer..but how is her eating and drinking and as important the peeing/pooping?
> Wonder if her tummy is at all 'hard' or do you hear any gurgling sounds? Does she mind you gently feeling on her tummy?[/B]



I took her back to have blood work done. Everything came out normal as can be. She's not eating but has an appetite. I can't get any water down her. Her tummy does get hard. The vet felt around alot and said she didn't seem to have any pain there. The only thing I can figure at this point is she hurt herself somewhere that isn't visible. They offered to keep her for the night and I couldn't do it. I was either going to be up all night with her here or I was going to be up all night worrying about her being there. I chose the first option.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 15 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727245


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 15 2009, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727218





> I'm really shocked the ER didn't do any blood work!! As someone asked and sorry if I missed your answer..but how is her eating and drinking and as important the peeing/pooping?
> Wonder if her tummy is at all 'hard' or do you hear any gurgling sounds? Does she mind you gently feeling on her tummy?[/B]



I took her back to have blood work done. Everything came out normal as can be. She's not eating but has an appetite. I can't get any water down her. Her tummy does get hard. The vet felt around alot and said she didn't seem to have any pain there. The only thing I can figure at this point is she hurt herself somewhere that isn't visible. They offered to keep her for the night and I couldn't do it. I was either going to be up all night with her here or I was going to be up all night worrying about her being there. I chose the first option.
[/B][/QUOTE]



Angelyn you can syringe feed her water or pedilyte or gatorade that is what I do when Mia has tummy issues and doesn't want to drink when her IBS gets bad she trembles too. Maybe she is suffering from gas/colic if her tummy is hard. I'm like you I'd take them home too! :huh:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 15 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727245


> I was either going to be up all night with her here or I was going to be up all night worrying about her being there. I chose the first option.[/B]


I'm so concerned...for both of you. I wish I had an answer to make Bella feel better. I hope that both of you are able to get some rest this evening and that she some how begins to feel better. When Toto had G.I. problems a few months ago, the E.R. insisted that he stay overnight and I was sick with worry. I'm glad they let you take her home. I'll keep both of you in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awe I hope miss Bella feels better soon! I'll keep her in my prayers!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 15 2009, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727257


> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 15 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727245





> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 15 2009, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727218





> I'm really shocked the ER didn't do any blood work!! As someone asked and sorry if I missed your answer..but how is her eating and drinking and as important the peeing/pooping?
> Wonder if her tummy is at all 'hard' or do you hear any gurgling sounds? Does she mind you gently feeling on her tummy?[/B]



I took her back to have blood work done. Everything came out normal as can be. She's not eating but has an appetite. I can't get any water down her. Her tummy does get hard. The vet felt around alot and said she didn't seem to have any pain there. The only thing I can figure at this point is she hurt herself somewhere that isn't visible. They offered to keep her for the night and I couldn't do it. I was either going to be up all night with her here or I was going to be up all night worrying about her being there. I chose the first option.
[/B][/QUOTE]



Angelyn you can syringe feed her water or pedilyte or gatorade that is what I do when Mia has tummy issues and doesn't want to drink when her IBS gets bad she trembles too. Maybe she is suffering from gas/colic if her tummy is hard. I'm like you I'd take them home too! :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

When Lexie was so sick, not eating, fever, and not drinking. I syringed water. The vet said I could give pedilyte but intake was not to be more than 25% pedilyte so I mixed it with water. I even gave her a little chicken broth. Have you looked at her urine? Hopefully she does not have a UTI.

I know you will work with her to get some fluids into her. Bless you...


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

It's so frustrating when you can't figure out what's wrong. I wish nothing but the best for little sweet Bella. I hope she gets well soon and I hope you get some answers as to what is wrong with her. Hugs and prayers :heart:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

It looks like we're both up for the night. She's obviously getting worse and I'm helpless. All I do is cry, then she'll let out a cry and I cry harder. About 30 min. ago she started trying to climb the walls, literally. I've never seen or heard anything like it. My sister is coming and we're discussing taking her back to the clinic for the night. If they would only give her something for pain or to help her sleep. Now she's hiding out in the bathroom and I can't get her to come out. She's just standing there looking at the door. :smcry:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Angelyn,

I just saw this post... I'm praying so hard... maybe it's just a little virus... all 3 of mine go through this from time to time.. sometimes it takes a couple of days for them to get back to themselves.

Let us know how she's doing... 

xoxoxoxo

Talli


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Angelynn! Poor, poor Bella! Something must be terribly wrong. I think you need to take her back to the clinic and insist they examine her again.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Oh, bless your sweet heart. I know you are absolutely sick with worry, and you feel so helpless. I am praying for little Bella right now, and for you. I know you will be at the vet first thing in the morning, so please be sure to post an update as soon as you can. Try to get some rest, if you can. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think I'd take her back to the clinic. It seems that she is in distress and needs professional help. I'm so sorry this is happening. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I just feel so bad for you with her and not having a good vet to go to in an emergency situation  i would just boil some rice and chicken and try to get her to eat, give her some nutrical, pedialyte in spring water or syringe down her as you do not want her to get dehydrated as they can go down quickly with that. Is your vet's office open tomorrow? You may want to give banfield a shot if not as a second opinion and hope you get someone decent. Did they do an xray to see if she swallowed something? Have you fed any high fat treats as pancreatitis is very painful but usually with palpatation they will cry out in pain -- what is the food you are feeding and fat content? Do you have any stoneyfield lowfat yogurt? Probiotics are good for bacteria infection like uti but has to be low fat. Do you have a trader joes or whole foods near you ?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no!! POOR thing! I hope you can get some answers. I just had a sick girl and I know how scary it is!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

did they check her legs? back? neck? anal glands? are there ne loud noises out?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh no, poor Bella and poor you. Both of you are in my thoughts and prayers!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Feb 15 2009, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727365


> did they check her legs? back? neck? anal glands? are there ne loud noises out?[/B]



No, he really focused on her stomach and listening to her heart. There aren't any gurgling noises. I'm used to those when she has an upset tummy and there's no sound at all.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

when u r there for an emergency they should look her over head to toe and not focus....u are paying for a complete exam u should get one


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Feb 15 2009, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727386


> when u r there for an emergency they should look her over head to toe and not focus....u are paying for a complete exam u should get one[/B]


I didn't get one. I didn't expect much from them anyway but I had at least hoped they'd make her comfortable until tomorrow. No such luck.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Bella rayer: rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Praying our hardest for Miss Bella.
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Josella says: Please get better, friend.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Maybe if you go back to the clinic they will have had a change of shift and a different vet will look at her? I'm so sorry, I know you must be beside yourself.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry you & Bella are going through this. :grouphug: 

I wouldnt suggest trying to get any more food into her until you know what the problem is. Water, yes, but I wouldn't give any food just yet.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry to see this update. I know this has to be scaring you to death. I hope you get her to someone that will find out what's wrong and I pray this is nothing serious. 
Please keep us updated and know we're all thinking about you and Bella.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I know how it feels to see your little one in so much pain... You and bella will be in my thoughts and prayers..


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read this, Angelyn. Prayers and positive thoughts for darling little Bella. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm with Jaimie. I'd take her back and have them go over her. Maybe some xrays to see
if she ingested some foreign object. Poor baby.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry Bella isn't any better. I'm with the others, take her back and insist on a complete exam and pray there's another vet on call. Keeping your baby in my prayers.

Linda


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 15 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727344


> It looks like we're both up for the night. She's obviously getting worse and I'm helpless. All I do is cry, then she'll let out a cry and I cry harder. About 30 min. ago she started trying to climb the walls, literally. I've never seen or heard anything like it. My sister is coming and we're discussing taking her back to the clinic for the night. If they would only give her something for pain or to help her sleep. Now she's hiding out in the bathroom and I can't get her to come out. She's just standing there looking at the door. :smcry:[/B]


The frantic behavior can be a rare side effect to the reglan. Call the vet and get a dose of benadryl. it will help counteract the reglan if that is the case.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Poor baby. Call them back or call another vet,


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh your poor little girl!... and poor you!! I can only imagine how very upsetting it is! I think I take her back and insist on blood work , x-ray... and full exam as Dr. jamie suggested.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i gave her a dose of benadryl via pm i hope it helps her sleep


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Gee, thanks Dr. Jaimie, I hope they can both get some rest. It sure is nice to have a doctor in the house!! :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:grouphug: and rayer: for you and sweet Bella.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so worried for you guys :grouphug: I hope the benadryl helps rayer: I hope it will be tomorrow very soon and you can take her to your vet rayer:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Just thinking about and praying for sweet Bella. I hope the benadryl helped her. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying today brings better news on little Bella!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Feb 16 2009, 02:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727554


> Just thinking about and praying for sweet Bella. I hope the benadryl helped her. :grouphug:[/B]


I hope the Benadryl helped, too.

I hope and pray, Angelyn, that when I check in later, we will hear some good news, and that Bella will be feeling much better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Please keep us updated........praying for sweet little Bella!!!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I pray that this new morning finds your baby feeling MUCH better. Heartbreaking to see baby suffer. :sorry:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm so tired it hurts. Together we slept maybe an hour last night. The Benedryl did calm her enough that she was able to lie down for a few minutes at a time which she hadn't been able to do at all. She still wasn't able to sleep though. I had to pet her constantly or she'd start to whine. About 4 this morning the whining turned to groaning. It's all been awful to hear. Right now I'm waiting for 8:00 to come so I can call the vet. He has to find the problem or I'll have to leave her there at least for the day. I have to sleep at some point or I'll be useless to her. On top of that my dad is also calling this morning wanting me to come take care of him. We can't seem to make him understand that it's going to be a while.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Angelyn, I pray Belle will be ok...and that she feels better when the vet finds out what's wrong - and fixes her. 

and I hope you can get some sleep.


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 16 2009, 08:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727624


> I'm so tired it hurts. Together we slept maybe an hour last night. The Benedryl did calm her enough that she was able to lie down for a few minutes at a time which she hadn't been able to do at all. She still wasn't able to sleep though. I had to pet her constantly or she'd start to whine. About 4 this morning the whining turned to groaning. It's all been awful to hear. Right now I'm waiting for 8:00 to come so I can call the vet. He has to find the problem or I'll have to leave her there at least for the day. I have to sleep at some point or I'll be useless to her. On top of that my dad is also calling this morning wanting me to come take care of him. We can't seem to make him understand that it's going to be a while.[/B]


 I hope the vets can help her my sons sharpei had the same symtoms she pulled a muscle on her rib we were so scared she was trembling in pain and screaming when she moved


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Angelyn I pray the vet finds Bella's problem and is able to give her something to bring her relief. Hugs to you and Bella.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Still praying that you'll both be ok


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Hope all is well and Belle will be ok



QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Feb 16 2009, 07:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727636


> Still praying that you'll both be ok[/B]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I feel so bad you both are going through this. I hope you are at the vet now and the problem is found and resolved. Poor sweet, little Bella. What a night you both put in. I hope they stop her pain. Please keep us updated. Yes, you have to sleep to be of any use to her. I am praying so hard.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thinking of you and Bella :grouphug: Hope that you get answers today.

Cathy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Saying prayers that your vet will figure out what's wrong with dear Bella.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just saw this for this first time today and I hope that your little Bella will be all right and that you can get to the Vet first thing this morning. Please keep us posted and hopefully you too will be able to get some much needed rest. It is just so hard to watch our little fluffs suffer. 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Bella isn't feeling well :grouphug: I hope that the vet can give you an answer as to what is wrong with her today so that she gets feeling better and that you can both get some sleep :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm continuing to pray for Bella. rayer: rayer: I hope your vet can find out what's wrong with her and she starts feeling better very soon. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i just feel so bad for you but it sounds like she is really sick  make sure they do a cpli and tli test for her pancreas as when they get pancreatitis it is very painful and i do not trust lipase and amylase on blood work after what i saw with my dog in almost dying from it. It is an add on to blood work. She could have a combo of ibd and pancreas going on hence some vomitting and the lethargicness and pain - i would rule this out for sure because certain meds can cause the pancreas to react more so at least get that ruled out and it takes 24hrs to come back on that test from the lab. Sounds like they did a snap blood test and i always prefer sending out the the lab as some snap tests cannot go up in range like the bile acids only go to 30 for example. I wish we could help you more as i know how heartbreaking it is when they are not feeling well. Hang in there - did you get copies of the blood work when you left? I would get it and double check with banfield if your vet is not open today


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: I pray you get some answers today & Bella will get the help she needs. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry Bella is still that sick. This is scary and I pray there's nothing serious wrong with her and your vet figures it out right away. Please update as soon as you can because we're all really worried about your little girl. I hope you get answers and Bella gets relief. 
Hugs to you and Bella. 

:grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I hope your vet is able to get to the bottom of this quickly. I am sorry that you are going thru this and I know how you must be beside yourself. Thanks for keeping us updated. Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Hope you'll get some good news with Bella after the Vet's visit today... :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I was gone all day yesterday and am now finally checking in here. I'm so sorry for the miserable night you have both had. I'm praying for you both. I hope your regular vet can diagnose what is going on and she can finally be comfortable. I'm sure we are all anxiously waiting to hear back after she sees your regular vet.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I just got back from the vet and things didn't go well. I really don't have a good feeling. He did some more blood work and looked over her really well and he concluded that she had generalized tremor syndrome. He wanted to keep her there until she gets better and put her on a high dose of steroids. That's what worries me so much. Am I overreacting? She was on steroids before and got terribly sick from them. Once he started explaining everything my mind started spinning. He started discussing MRI's and brain tumors and it was more than I can handle. I want her back home with me now. Do ya'll think I did the right thing by leaving her there?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Angelyn -- my heart is breaking for you. You have so much stress right now. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

If you have confidence in your Vet, then, yes, you did the right thing to leave her but if you don't have confidence in the Vet, then keep looking for one that you trust.

Prayers for Bella rayer: rayer: rayer: and hugs for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...prayers for Bella rayer: I know you rather have her home with you but if it was me, I think I would have left her there so perhaps they can get to the bottom of what is going on with her.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 16 2009, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727807


> I just got back from the vet and things didn't go well. I really don't have a good feeling. He did some more blood work and looked over her really well and he concluded that she had generalized tremor syndrome. He wanted to keep her there until she gets better and put her on a high dose of steroids. That's what worries me so much. Am I overreacting? She was on steroids before and got terribly sick from them. Once he started explaining everything my mind started spinning. He started discussing MRI's and brain tumors and it was more than I can handle. I want her back home with me now. Do ya'll think I did the right thing by leaving her there?[/B]


I'm so sorry to hear that Bella isn't feeling well. We will be praying that she gets better soon. rayer:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 16 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727811


> Angelyn -- my heart is breaking for you. You have so much stress right now. :grouphug: :grouphug:
> 
> If you have confidence in your Vet, then, yes, you did the right thing to leave her but if you don't have confidence in the Vet, then keep looking for one that you trust.
> 
> Prayers for Bella rayer: rayer: rayer: and hugs for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


That's the thing, I don't know if I trust him. She's only been to him a couple of times. I feel sick, I really don't know if I should have left her there or gotten another opinion.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Angelyn,

It's always hard to decide what's best for our babies. Do you trust your vet? If you do, then you have to
believe that you did the right thing. Maybe Dr. Jaimie will have some ideas for you.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bella.

Keep us posted.

Debbie

Edit: Sorry... I didn't see the above post. If you aren't sure about this vet... maybe you should
consider getting a second opinion. Are there any other vets nearby? 

Good luck. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no. I hope something else shows up, I mean something easy to fix, that is. How can this happen so fast? This isn't right. Maybe you should try to rest some and then think about it later today.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG Angelyn, I am so sorry. :smcry: Hopefully he will find that it is not something that serious and something that can be easily corrected. :hugging: I will keep her and you in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd see if I could go to a specialist if you have one in driving vicinity. If it were me, I'd probably pick up the phone and call around and explain the situation and see if they agreed with your vets decision. I'm hoping Bella is ok. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry things didn't go well for Bella and you. It sounds as if you want to trust this vet but don't. If you get another opinion I think you will feel better. If you can get her in right away to take her for the 2nd opinion I would do it just for peace of mind. Consider the fact that you won't know the 2nd vet either though. I knew from the first visit that I just loved Dixie's vet. I will be praying for Bella so hard. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Angelyn, I agree with Andrea. At least call and talk to a specialist or another vet. 
It will help you feel like you have done everything. (Or PM Dr. Jaimie abt the steroids).

So sorry about your sweet girl, Angelyn. It'so hard to know what to do.

I understand about your father. He doesn't mean to pressure-he just doesn't understand.
Please don't feel bad because you cannot help him right now. Bella is your main job right now.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I've been off SM all weekend and just read this. I am so sorry and am praying like crazy for your little Bella. Dear Jesus, please protect your baby Bella. Please put your loving arms around her and comfort her. Please guide the vet to figure out what is wrong with her and fix her quickly. Please bless her mommy so she can get some rest and be there for her baby. We love you Jesus and know that in your name, all things are possible. Amen

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry your little Bella isn't doing well.

I hope that she starts to feel better soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Angelyn, is he talking about White Dog Shaker Syndrome? I'm with Andrea. I'd ask for a specialist if there is one in your area. Maybe Jaimie can help direct you to a qualified one near you.

I think for now you did the right thing by leaving her at the vet. You need to catch a nap so you can start thinking a bit more clearly. If they don't have someone there 24/7, I'd pick her up this evening. Better for her to be with you where you can keep an eye on her. I don't normally volunteer Jaimie's help, but in this case she's already involved and I know she would want to know what's going on. PM her please. 

I'm so sorry. Hugs to you my friend. :grouphug:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

im sorry this is happening, i hope you get good news soon... hugs!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 16 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727807


> I just got back from the vet and things didn't go well. I really don't have a good feeling. He did some more blood work and looked over her really well and he concluded that she had generalized tremor syndrome. He wanted to keep her there until she gets better and put her on a high dose of steroids. That's what worries me so much. Am I overreacting? She was on steroids before and got terribly sick from them. Once he started explaining everything my mind started spinning. He started discussing MRI's and brain tumors and it was more than I can handle. I want her back home with me now. Do ya'll think I did the right thing by leaving her there?[/B]



Do you have the results from the blood work?.. ( must have since I don't know how he could make any conclusions without the results) . If I were you I'd get a copy of all test results [/u ]in event you want to go someplace else.. this way you have them in hand... 
Was an X-ray done and nothing found on that? You didn't mention x-ray being done but understand in your distress how you could omit it .


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I would definitely find a specialist in your area and take her asap. Please do not let Bella stay overnight if there is no one there......it is your dog, go in and get her, they cannot stop you. I am so sorry but do NOT give up hope. I have a cat that they put through the mill and yes MRI's too and told me she would not make it, I brought her home to be put to sleep and my old vet saved her. I have found out until there is a definitive answer, do all you can to save her. I will pray for you and Bella....I know you are upset but be determined to help your little one!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry that she is not back to herself yet. I think you did the right thing leaving her there. take a deep breath and keep calling to find a specialist. maybe you can even ask your vet that you feel she should go to a specialist at this point and they will give you some ideas. I know you must be so scared and sick. I can't wait until she is back to herself and healthy again. we'll keep praying and praying rayer: rayer:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

never hurts for a second opinion or see a specialist...i hope she feels better soon


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Angelyn - all my thoughts and prayers are with you and Bella.... ((hugs))


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if u can get her seen before steroids are started. if it is something else the steroids can mask it. csf tap should be done to diagnose this to make sure it isnt some other type of spinal problem.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Get well soon Bella.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 16 2009, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727811


> Angelyn -- my heart is breaking for you. You have so much stress right now. :grouphug: :grouphug:
> 
> If you have confidence in your Vet, then, yes, you did the right thing to leave her but if you don't have confidence in the Vet, then keep looking for one that you trust.
> 
> Prayers for Bella rayer: rayer: rayer: and hugs for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]



Oh Sweetheart, I agree with Lynn above. :grouphug: 

I'm glad your baby is a the vets now, and sometimes they come up with all the possibilities...just keep calling for updates, and in the meantime keep checking around maybe for other vets, if you don't feel comfortable.

And we will keep praying :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't even begin to tell you how sorry I am to read this. I felt like from your post you really aren't at all sure about this vet so I agree with previous posts, you need a specialist. I remember you said you have a state university 3 hours from you. Can you get her there? When Zoey was really sick I messed around with vets here way to long then took her to Ohio University which was also about 3 hours away and things went straight up hill from there. I hope you can get her there if there isn't anyone in your area. You and Bella are both in my thoughts. Please get some rest so you can think this out a little better and update us when you can. Again I'm so sorry. 
Hugs and prayers for sweet Bella.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Angelyn, I'd def. get a second opinion. I don't know if you read my post when I first joined about Mia. She was nine weeks old and I had her for 2 days. She started vomiting foam and rubbing her head against things over and over again. I rushed her to the ER. They kept her and did blood test and all kinds of exams. They told me she had low blood sugar so they gave her an IV and if everything was fine and her vomiting stopped I could take her home. Well I got another call hours after I left telling me they didn't think it was hypoglycemia because she continued to vomit they thought it could be neurological. I called the breeder told her what was going on she told me to get her and bring her to her she would fix her. I went to the vet to visit Mia and they said she was the 4th small dog (toy breed) that they had gotten in the last month with issues that I should return her to the breeder for a refund. They then mentioned an MRI, a brain biopsy and that it also could be White Shaker Syndrome. I closed my eyes did a prayer and took her out of the ER and brought her to the breeder. The breeder had her back good as new in 2 days. She did have hypoglycemia!! 

Long story short alot of vets are not familiar with what ails our little Maltese. After thinking back they had my brain spinning with all these could be would be and brain disorders. I don't think that vet was well versed with hypoglycemia especially when they said they had an influx of little ones with problems lately. Please seek a second opinion on Bella before you decide to do anything. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is the tentative diagnosis White Shaker Dog Syndrome? That is kind of a generalized diagnosis when they can't find anything else. I agree with the others who suggested getting a second opinion from an internist or perhaps a vet school.

I know steriods can really help White Shaker Dog, but there are so many side effects from steriods. I'd want to find out if they were absolutely necessary.

I'm sorry the news wasn't better. [attachment=48606:big_hug.gif]


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 16 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727869


> Angelyn, is he talking about White Dog Shaker Syndrome? I'm with Andrea. I'd ask for a specialist if there is one in your area. Maybe Jaimie can help direct you to a qualified one near you.[/B]


Yes, it's White Dog Shaker Syndrome. I don't have the first clue as to how to find a specialist. Where do I look? Do I call random vets and ask?

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 16 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727887


> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 16 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727807





> I just got back from the vet and things didn't go well. I really don't have a good feeling. He did some more blood work and looked over her really well and he concluded that she had generalized tremor syndrome. He wanted to keep her there until she gets better and put her on a high dose of steroids. That's what worries me so much. Am I overreacting? She was on steroids before and got terribly sick from them. Once he started explaining everything my mind started spinning. He started discussing MRI's and brain tumors and it was more than I can handle. I want her back home with me now. Do ya'll think I did the right thing by leaving her there?[/B]



Do you have the results from the blood work?.. ( must have since I don't know how he could make any conclusions without the results) . If I were you I'd get a copy of all test results [/u ]in event you want to go someplace else.. this way you have them in hand... 
Was an X-ray done and nothing found on that? You didn't mention x-ray being done but understand in your distress how you could omit it .
[/B][/QUOTE]


I had the results of the first blood work and I left them with him this morning. No x-ray was ever done or even mentioned by either vet and I don't know why not.

I think my main concern is that the conclusion and treatment plan was come to so quickly. Then in my state of shock I handed her over no questions asked. I asked how long I'd have to leave her and he said until she's better. Then he said at least one night. I hope and pray one night will be all she needs.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe that vet college would be a good place to get a referral for after all. It's times like this when you wish they could tell you where they hurt or feel sick. I'm sorry for her, she's all sweetness. I'm sorry for you too for having to go through all the stress of a sick baby. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This may be unrealistic, but how far are you from Dr. Jaime? You are in Mississippi and she is in La. Is it do-able? You know you could trust her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

no, not Bella :bysmilie: 

Heavenly Father, I come with a deep sadness in my heart, Lord you know little Bella, and what is going on with her precious little body, I ask Lord that the vets will beable to determine what is really happening to this precious baby girl. Lord I ask that you would touch her and heal her. I believe in prayer and I know how you hear each of us as we lift little Bella to you. I also ask that you would be with Angelyn, I ask Lord for rest and peace in her life. Lord bring comfort to her this very moment. I know you love her and Bella and you will keep your precious arms around them both. Thank you Lord. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Since you are not comfortable with the vet I would bring her home and seek a second opinion before starting the steroids. Poor Bella, I am so sorry this is happening to you and your baby.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 16 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728028


> This may be unrealistic, but how far are you from Dr. Jaime? You are in Mississippi and she is in La. Is it do-able? You know you could trust her.[/B]


Oh wow! :shocked: What a great idea. Being somewhat familiar with the area, seems it would be feasible to take her to Dr. Jaimie even if it was a little longer drive. You could leave her with Dr. Jaimie and have peace of mind. If you could do this, be sure someone else goes with you in case you needed another hand or two, plus moral support. 

Anyway, I am sorry she is still no better. I pray you will get better vet help soon and also get some rest. Please give Bella a gentle hug and a little kiss on the nose for us. You are both in my prayers. :grouphug: 

Kerry


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Hugs and prayers to both you and Bella. This is so sad.

Are you going to find an internal medicine specialist? If so, the first thing you could do would be to look in your yellow pages under veterinarians and see if any in your area advertise that they are Board Certified by the American College of Veterinary Internal Medicine.



Joy


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I may have good news. I called to check on her and he said she can come home in an hour! I was so excited I didn't even think to ask why. She's obviously doing better. I'll ask all the questions when I get there. If ya'll know of anything specific I should ask tell me cause in my state I guarantee I won't remember everything, I'd need to write it down. Keep the prayers coming and I'll update as soon as I can.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I'm glad she is doing better-if only a little-and that she is coming home.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

So glad she is coming home.

Cathy


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 16 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728085


> I may have good news. I called to check on her and he said she can come home in an hour! I was so excited I didn't even think to ask why. She's obviously doing better. I'll ask all the questions when I get there. If ya'll know of anything specific I should ask tell me cause in my state I guarantee I won't remember everything, I'd need to write it down. Keep the prayers coming and I'll update as soon as I can.[/B]



Oh gosh, I am soooooooo glad to hear this :wub: Just take a pen and paper, just like you said, and right everything down.

Ask if they got the blood work, and if not when?

Oh so happy she is coming home :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Angelynn, your vet should be able to give you that info on specialists. I'd ask for it for "future use" just incase he is hesitant to give you it. Is there a Vet school close by? Usually they can help you! I'd give them a call. You can also ask the Emergency vets for this info or other vets, or perhaps Jaimie can give you this info! She's so sweet and I'm sure she'd be willing to help you find one if she can. 

Edit I found this: 
*Msu/Cvm/Mississippi Veterinary
www.vdl.umn.edu 
3137 Highway 468
Pearl, MS 39208
(601) 420-4700*

I hope Bella feels better soon!!




QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 16 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728085


> I may have good news. I called to check on her and he said she can come home in an hour! I was so excited I didn't even think to ask why. She's obviously doing better. I'll ask all the questions when I get there. If ya'll know of anything specific I should ask tell me cause in my state I guarantee I won't remember everything, I'd need to write it down. Keep the prayers coming and I'll update as soon as I can.[/B]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hoping & praying Bella is doing better. rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank God Bella is coming home. I so hope she isn't in pain or distress any longer. Thank you to those who offered up prayers. It made me feel better to read them and pray for Bella along with everyone else who read them. Angelyn, you poor sweet girl, please update us before you collapse for a rest. Dear God please make Bella better. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Praying for Bella rayer:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

wonderful news, give her a big hug for me too!
Jeryl & kruze


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh thank goodness....please let us know the outcome...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so very sorry that your Bella has been ill. I hope you are picking up a totally recovered darling. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so excited Bella is coming home! :cheer:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:heart: good news! I'm still keeping you in my prayers! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Do we know what is wrong & how she is doing?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:cheer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so thrilled that Bella is coming home. I'd aks for copies of her bloodwork and of any tests they did. Good to have in event you need to explain to someone else over the phone.
God willing it won't be necessary and this was just some kind of 'fluke' and Bella is on the way to being herself again!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's home. I don't think I'll be taking her back there. Just a feeling I had. I'm still not comfortable with the diagnosis. He sent me home with steroids to give her and a laundry list of things to look out for. He said it's unlikely but she could have some type of infection instead. She was given a sedative so she's a little loopy now. On the drive home she let out a loud yelp out of nowhere. That isn't even a symptom of the syndrome is it? I still feel like she's in some type of pain from something and it just hasn't been figured out. Supposedly she also tried to bite the lady that worked there. Also, I don't think they offered her any water while she was there which means she hasn't had any since Saturday. I gave her a tiny bit of food and she devoured it. I'm only giving her a little bit at a time in case she has tummy troubles. She's able to lay down now and she wasn't able to do that comfortably last night at all so maybe she'll get a little sleep tonight. I'd like to get some myself. I hope with all my heart she'll continue to get better. If not we'll be going to yet another vet tomorrow.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear Bella is coming home! I hope she is improving and continues to improve. I'd get that number for the specialist just in case you need it in the future.

Prayers continuing!



Linda


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

One more thing I've noticed since she's home, she's slipping alot. Would that be a side effect of the sedative?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

TG! I'm so glad she's coming home. I know that makes you both feel better. 
Please keep the University vet hospital in mind. Give them a call and see what they suggest you do and if they can get you in there. They were a miracle for me after I changed vets so many times and so many tests. 
I hope this is nothing serious and you both get some sleep.
Keep us posted, we're all worried!
Prayers and hugs for you and Bella.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

If she's not 100% yet, I'd be looking for another vet. Good luck.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad Bella is home with you now. I'm really worried though about the lack of a real diagnosis. Yes, a sedative can cause slipping, falling, stumbling etc. I gave Boo a sedative once for car-travel anxiety. Never again,he was stumbling,falling & running into walls. I hope Bella is better soon, but if not, please call another vet or specialist. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is prob slipping from sedative...do u know what they gave her? have they given her any of the steroids? its not to my knowledge that shaker dogs have pain and seems like she has had pain from the begining


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It does seem like they've left a lot of things unanswered. 
If no x-ray.. how do they know if she doesn't have a back problem or joint problem? ( like a pinched nerve) 
If no sonogram how do they know what's going in say the bowel area or other soft tissue area? 
If infection is suspected... any temp?... 
did blood panel reveal indicators of infection? 
did they do fecal/stool anaylsis?

If they are dx-ing over-focusing on tremors I'd be concerned. Our wee-ones tend to tremble like crazy when hurting or scared or both!

A friend's Bichon came back from grooming and the next day was in terrible shape. Turned out she slipped a bit off the grooming table and had pinched nerve in her neck/shoulder area. 

I do think you should seek a more thorough vet and be certain what you are dealing with.
In the meantime I'll be praying both you and Bella have a good night!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh sweetie, I'm sorry that there aren't any real answers. Try getting some rest (both of you) and re-group in the morning.... I would think a phone call to the University that is about three hours from you (or a trip to Dr Jamie) would be in order....anything at this point to know she is in good hands and to get a definitive diagnosis.

Wishing you a good nights sleep....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

All I can do is let you know I'm still praying for you and Bella and thinking of you. I just hate feeling helpless.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad Bella is home with you tonight.........I pray she will get better by morning. If not, I would take her somewhere else. Good luck and I will say a prayer for her and you!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

to find a specialists you call all the vets in your area and ask where they send their toughest cases and you go to the one that the most vets refer you to as that is what i did when my dex so severe with pancreatitis. It saved his life too 


QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 16 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728009


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 16 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727869





> Angelyn, is he talking about White Dog Shaker Syndrome? I'm with Andrea. I'd ask for a specialist if there is one in your area. Maybe Jaimie can help direct you to a qualified one near you.[/B]


Yes, it's White Dog Shaker Syndrome. I don't have the first clue as to how to find a specialist. Where do I look? Do I call random vets and ask?

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 16 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727887


> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 16 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727807





> I just got back from the vet and things didn't go well. I really don't have a good feeling. He did some more blood work and looked over her really well and he concluded that she had generalized tremor syndrome. He wanted to keep her there until she gets better and put her on a high dose of steroids. That's what worries me so much. Am I overreacting? She was on steroids before and got terribly sick from them. Once he started explaining everything my mind started spinning. He started discussing MRI's and brain tumors and it was more than I can handle. I want her back home with me now. Do ya'll think I did the right thing by leaving her there?[/B]



Do you have the results from the blood work?.. ( must have since I don't know how he could make any conclusions without the results) . If I were you I'd get a copy of all test results [/u ]in event you want to go someplace else.. this way you have them in hand... 
Was an X-ray done and nothing found on that? You didn't mention x-ray being done but understand in your distress how you could omit it .
[/B][/QUOTE]


I had the results of the first blood work and I left them with him this morning. No x-ray was ever done or even mentioned by either vet and I don't know why not.

I think my main concern is that the conclusion and treatment plan was come to so quickly. Then in my state of shock I handed her over no questions asked. I asked how long I'd have to leave her and he said until she's better. Then he said at least one night. I hope and pray one night will be all she needs.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.cvm.msstate.edu/ahc/small_animal/index.html

call this college and see who they recommend in your area


found some so do a search for mississippi

http://www.acvim.org/websites/acvim/index.php?p=228

this came up 


Name Univ/Hospital City State Country 
Dunbar, Marvin Madison MS United States 
Grace, Sharon Mississippi State University Mississippi State MS United States 
Kern, Margaret Mississippi State University Mississippi State MS United States 
McDonald, Robert Southaven MS United States 
Mackin, Andrew Mississippi State University Mississippi State MS United States 
Lathan, Patty Mississippi State University Mississippi State MS United States 

<< First | < Previous Next > | Last >>


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh poor Bella. I feel so sorry for the both of you. I wish for a speedy recovery :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Angelyn, I am so sorry that the Vet was of no help. I will keep her in my prayers and I really hope that the next vet will find out what is the real issue.  :hugging:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm still praying for both of you. I hope things will be better tomorrow


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you God. I'm so glad Bella is home with you Angelyn. Like others have said, get a good night's sleep in for both of you and re-group in the morning. Give some thought to another vet and/or call the university or Dr. Jaimie. In my opinion there is too much unknown here to which you need answers or Bella will be in trouble again. You need answers dear Angelyn and a vet you believe in and can trust. :grouphug: I will continue to pray for Bella and for you. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope that you can get in touch with a specialist or at least get a second opinion for Bella tomorrow, Angelyn!!!! I'm praying for both of you!!!! Hugs to you and Bella!!! :hugging: I hope you both get some decent sleep tonight!!! rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Angelyn, I am glad Bella is back home with you. However, I agree with the advice of other members here, suggesting it might be best to see a specialist. If it were me, I think I would have more peace of mind, knowing I am getting the best diagnosis possible. As you have expressed, you don't seem confident in the vets that you have recently seen. 

About your Dad ... is there someone else in your family, or a friend, who could look after his needs for a few days? I understand that has been putting more pressure on you, too.

I will continue to say prayers for you and Bella. I hope Bella is feeling better soon. And, I hope that you will be able to get some much needed rest. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Angelyn, I hope you get to the bottom of what's making Ms. Bella not feel good.  Sending hugs your way from Moxie & I. :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Sending lots of love and lots and lots of prayers your way. Please give Bella a kiss from Roxie and Ruby and me. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm hoping Bella is feeling better today. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update on Bella this morning.....


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I was really worried last night when she came home, but she slept great all night long. :chili: So did I in case you were wondering.  She woke up acting like my happy little girl. She followed me around for a bit and now has gone back to sleep, which is her normal routine. I'll be analyzing her every move today. I still hate that she's on steroids since she did so poorly on them last time. I'll update later this afternoon unless something happens. Let's hope she continues to improve.

She just drank a bowl of water while I've been typing. That's the first time since Saturday! :cheer: 


QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Feb 16 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728204


> she is prob slipping from sedative...do u know what they gave her? have they given her any of the steroids? its not to my knowledge that shaker dogs have pain and seems like she has had pain from the begining[/B]


She's had two pills and is supposed to have another one this morning. It's 5 mg of Prednisone twice a day. I agree with you, I think she's is/was in pain. If you have any suggestions I'm open to them. She hurt herself pretty badly last Thursday and I thought maybe it was a delayed reaction from that, but the vets kept shrugging it off as nothing. 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 16 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728208


> It does seem like they've left a lot of things unanswered.
> If no x-ray.. how do they know if she doesn't have a back problem or joint problem? ( like a pinched nerve)
> If no sonogram how do they know what's going in say the bowel area or other soft tissue area?
> If infection is suspected... any temp?...
> ...


Yes, that was the thought process I was trying to have yesterday and I just couldn't do it. I believe they did test for infection and everything was fine. Her temperature was also normal on both days. No fecal was done, no x-ray, and no sonogram. These are reasons the diagnosis made me so uncomfortable, it was given all too quickly I think. 

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Feb 16 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728397


> About your Dad ... is there someone else in your family, or a friend, who could look after his needs for a few days? I understand that has been putting more pressure on you, too.[/B]


I do have my mom and my sister helping but it take two of us at a time. In the midst of all the drama yesterday we did manage to get it all done.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad she is feeling better today. I would start interviewing Vets in your area. The best thing in the world is a Vet you trust. 

Cathy


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was just checking for an update and I'm so happy to see you both got some sleep last night and she seems better. I hope she continues to improve.
I would still try to find another vet or take her to the University Hospital just to be safe and to see what's going on with her. 
Hugs to Bella!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

_*"She hurt herself pretty badly last Thursday and I thought maybe it was a delayed reaction from that, but the vets kept shrugging it off as nothing. "*_

I'm sorry but I can't remember what happened to her last week..... did she take a fall? if so I sure would look into that as a reason for all this... and can't believe vets would shrug that off.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah! Thank you Lord that baby is feeling better!!!!!! :ThankYou: :tender:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad she is doing better.......I cannot believe that they would not take into consideration the fall she had last week. If she continues in pain, I would insist on something in that line of decision making. She is just a little doll baby and I was so concerned. Rest Mommy, you need it!!!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad Bella is acting like herself this morning. :Happy_Dance: :tender: :Happy_Dance: :tender: I sure hope it continues for both of your sakes. I think I'd ask for a copy of her records from the vet so you have them and know what was checked and what wasn't. I'd still call the University and talk to them after I had the records in my hand. God bless your sweet Bella. My heart was breaking for her. Love to you both. :hugging: :hugging:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a great update! I hope that Bella continues to improve!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Angelyn, I am so happy that she is doing better and both of you were able to sleep through the night. :Happy_Dance: :hugging: I will continue to keep both of you in my prayers.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 17 2009, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728624


> _*"She hurt herself pretty badly last Thursday and I thought maybe it was a delayed reaction from that, but the vets kept shrugging it off as nothing. "*_
> 
> I'm sorry but I can't remember what happened to her last week..... did she take a fall? if so I sure would look into that as a reason for all this... and can't believe vets would shrug that off.[/B]


I never posted about it. With all that was going on I never had the chance. I was in one end of the house and she was at the other greeting my sister and my nephew as they walked in. I heard a series of heart-stopping yelps and ran as fast as I could to that room. Of course once I got there she was fine. My sister said she was running back and forth between them and during running both of her front legs went out and she started yelping. She's had trouble with her legs in the past when playing. Sometimes she'd turn too fast and hurt herself. The vet she's seeing now is aware of this and said it was something to keep our eye on but it wasn't serious. He felt around her neck, spine, and legs yesterday and didn't get a reaction from her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Still praying for Bella and for you too rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: , Angelyn. rayer:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so happy that Bella is improving. I hope she continues to get better!!! Hugs for Bella and you poor mommy :hugging:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

May Bella continue to improve and feel better.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 17 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728639


> I was in one end of the house and she was at the other greeting my sister and my nephew as they walked in. I heard a series of heart-stopping yelps and ran as fast as I could to that room. Of course once I got there she was fine.[/B]


In my [limited] experience with our pups and fosters, that smacks of luxating patellas. The dog would scream (literally) when the kneecap slipped out of place but did a happy dance and wagged the tail as soon as the kneecap popped back in.

I love the idea of calling around to interview vets. You are the customer; you have the right.

Good luck to you both! I'm so pleased you got some sleep last night.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I hope that Bella continues to improve and that you are able to find a vet you are comfortable with and trust.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

So happy that little Bella is feeling much better. :chili: :cheer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad to hear that Bella is feeling better.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Whew, finally some good news! :smheat: I hope Bella continues to improve.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so glad bella is getting better :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's hoping she continues to improve and that you both get another good night's sleep!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So glad she is doing better.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

So glad to hear that Bella is doing better. I pray that she continues to improve. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad your little Bella is feeling much better. :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm glad she's feeling better!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: I am happy to read that Bella is doing so much better. A dog is so stoic that it is/can be very difficult to find out what is going on with them. A yelp, and then they act normal. Maybe she has a bone out of place somewhere. Glad she and you are doing better. I don't do well without sleep either. :grouphug: 

Tina


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so happy to see a positive update ... I'm glad little Bella has shown some improvement! I will continue to pray for her and send positive vibes your way for a speedy recovery, and hope that this is nothing serious. :grouphug:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 17 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728639


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 17 2009, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728624





> _*"She hurt herself pretty badly last Thursday and I thought maybe it was a delayed reaction from that, but the vets kept shrugging it off as nothing. "*_
> 
> I'm sorry but I can't remember what happened to her last week..... did she take a fall? if so I sure would look into that as a reason for all this... and can't believe vets would shrug that off.[/B]


I never posted about it. With all that was going on I never had the chance. I was in one end of the house and she was at the other greeting my sister and my nephew as they walked in. I heard a series of heart-stopping yelps and ran as fast as I could to that room. Of course once I got there she was fine. My sister said she was running back and forth between them and during running both of her front legs went out and she started yelping. She's had trouble with her legs in the past when playing. Sometimes she'd turn too fast and hurt herself. The vet she's seeing now is aware of this and said it was something to keep our eye on but it wasn't serious. He felt around her neck, spine, and legs yesterday and didn't get a reaction from her.
[/B][/QUOTE]

But, no xrays? is that right?? shaking many times is automatically thought of as "shaking syndrome"when the dog is white, by some vets, especially young new vets. She was probably shaking due to pain. good thing you kept up and demanded her to be taken care of. 

It is awful when they are sick and you are helpless, and NO one will listen.

Hugs to her

Karla


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes. I think she's still improving. I'm still watching her and a couple of things are a bit off. Those could be coincidences so I'm observing just to make sure. Other than that she's pretty much back to being my happy little girl. Right now she's sitting in my lap wagging her tail. I think that's her way of saying "thanks" to all her SM friends for being there.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

How is the little munchkin today?


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that Bella is improving.....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad Bella is better. That was really a worry! I hope she doesn't have any more problems and she's back to 100% in no time. 
Give that girl a big hug for us.
Jane, Zoey
& Tess


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so happy that she is still on the path of improving. That is great news. :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Bella is doing better!!!! :yes: Sweet Bella, we love you!!!! :heart: Keeping getting better each day!!!  I'll bee keeping you and your Mommy in my thoughts!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so glad she is doing better


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking to see how Bella is feeling today.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

How is Miss Bella today? Hope all is well.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Checking on Bella and you. I'm so glad to read she is doing better today. What a heart stopping scare you gave us sweet Bella. I'm still praying for her to improve to 100 % and stay that way. Love and hugs to you both. :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Bella's tail is waggin'! 

Josella says: You just let me know when I can change my name back, I'll stay Josella for today, just to be sure.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Glad Bella is improving!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Feb 18 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729809


> I'm glad to hear that Bella's tail is waggin'!
> 
> Josella says: You just let me know when I can change my name back, I'll stay Josella for today, just to be sure.[/B]



I don't know, Josella kinda has a nice ring to it.  We may say it alot today so you can go back to your name tomorrow. Josella, Josella, Josella, Josella.........................


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I know I am coming in late on this thread but being a RN for years has taught me a lot that raises my eyebrows.

They ignored too many symptoms and coincidences, notably the signs of pain and the acute onset of her symptoms. This started soon after she had a probable injury (the slipping with yelp). Maltese shake, not as bad a Chihuahuas but when stressed they shake., so why did they put so much emphasis on this 1 symptom? Did they tell you why no Xrays?

The good thing is her improvement on the steroids........but why steroids when there are so many good dog non-steroidal anti-inflammatories. Especially when she had a bad history with steroids.




I hope for your sake and your little Bella you can find a Vet that you have trust in and confidence in and hopefully you will never need them except for routine things. I would be lost without my Vet.
My vet has gotten a few of my animals through horrendous things ( including a 4 day old filly, who ended up in the Veterinary Schools Neonatal ICU ) You just never know when you may need them.

My best for a healthy future.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear with every passin day Miss Bella is improving. Lots of love to you both :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------

